# Angeles City Hotels



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can anyone recommend nice bargain hotels in Angeles City? The wife and I are coming in a couple weeks and haven't been to Angeles since the 80s.

Thanks!


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I know I'm biased, but I liked staying in the swagman hotel, reasonably cheap accommodation, clean, very friendly staff and good food. If you stay there and use the courtesy transport to drop you off and pick you up, the driver, Edwin, is my brother in law, one of the nicest blokes you will ever meet and very helpful.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DannyRDG said:


> I know I'm biased, but I liked staying in the swagman hotel, reasonably cheap accommodation, clean, very friendly staff and good food. If you stay there and use the courtesy transport to drop you off and pick you up, the driver, Edwin, is my brother in law, one of the nicest blokes you will ever meet and very helpful.


Coincidence as that's the first place I've checked online as its one of the few places I remember from the 80s. Swimming in their pool on New Years Day while it was 20 degrees back home is a fond memory LOL.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Can anyone recommend nice bargain hotels in Angeles City? The wife and I are coming in a couple weeks and haven't been to Angeles since the 80s.
> 
> Thanks!


cvgtpc1, without advertising anything specific, you might want to see if Tune has opened up anything close to Angeles. I know they are opening new hotels (several per month) all over southeast asia, I stayed at a brand new one in QC at 100 Tigmon for under 900p/nite just a few weeks ago....and the rooms were nice.

Admittedly that was aggressive pricing to fill a hotel during the first few weeks of a soft opening but their marketing promises similar aggressive pricing at all locations. Great AC, flat screen cable TV, dedicated WiFi in every room, great showers with *hot* water and high pressure, lockable safes in every room and very helpful staff 24/7.

FYI


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> cvgtpc1, without advertising anything specific, you might want to see if Tune has opened up anything close to Angeles. I know they are opening new hotels (several per month) all over southeast asia, I stayed at a brand new one in QC at 100 Tigmon for under 900p/nite just a few weeks ago....and the rooms were nice.
> 
> Admittedly that was aggressive pricing to fill a hotel during the first few weeks of a soft opening but their marketing promises similar aggressive pricing at all locations. Great AC, flat screen cable TV, dedicated WiFi in every room, great showers with *hot* water and high pressure, lockable safes in every room and very helpful staff 24/7.
> 
> FYI


*Pac, since the information has been asked for it is NOT considered advertising. Please go ahead and post the names of your recommended hotels in Angeles as well as links to them if you have them available*


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

For starters, here is a short list of Hotels In Angeles City. There are many more than this and other members will undoubtedly have some to add to the list...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

What part of AC are you looking to stay in and what are you looking to spend per night?

Near Fields, I would probably go with the Orchid Inn. Prices are cheaper than the Wild Orchid but you can use the Wild Orchid pool for free.

Down on Perimeter Road I would check out the Sunset Garden or Maharajah.

If youre going to stay for a few weeks you should be able to negotiate a cheaper long term rate.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pac said:


> cvgtpc1, without advertising anything specific, you might want to see if Tune has opened up anything close to Angeles. I know they are opening new hotels (several per month) all over southeast asia, I stayed at a brand new one in QC at 100 Tigmon for under 900p/nite just a few weeks ago....and the rooms were nice.
> 
> Admittedly that was aggressive pricing to fill a hotel during the first few weeks of a soft opening but their marketing promises similar aggressive pricing at all locations. Great AC, flat screen cable TV, dedicated WiFi in every room, great showers with *hot* water and high pressure, lockable safes in every room and very helpful staff 24/7.
> 
> FYI


That Tune hotel is an interesting concept and good to know they're around as an option. A new Gohotel opened in Paco Manila so staying there for the Manila part of the trip, 888P a night, can't beat it! They're my first choice for a cheap nice room if available anywhere I go in the PI.

Too add, your Tune Hotel price must've been a deal, going for 2000P for the days I selected.


----------



## Akoslo (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been at kokomos hotel earlier this year. Cheap place with thin walls.. Good food thou for a reasonable price. Near SM Mall in the end/start of the walking street.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Akoslo said:


> I've been at kokomos hotel earlier this year. Cheap place with thin walls.. Good food thou for a reasonable price. Near SM Mall in the end/start of the walking street.


Ended up at La Teresita, was very nice. Our room type was unavailable the last two nights so had to upgrade to a VIP suite, was well worth it.

The restaurant is very reasonable and everything taste great that we had but you can't charge to the room which was a minor inconvenience; but at least that meant no big bill due at checkout.

I'm back in a month and going to try the Grand Central Suites for a couple nights, awesome coffee shop and fun to watch the pedestrian traffic on Fields.

I know my original post asked for something cheap but kinda gave up on that lol.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Can anyone recommend nice bargain hotels in Angeles City? The wife and I are coming in a couple weeks and haven't been to Angeles since the 80s.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! I recommend "Wild Orchid Garden Hotel". My boyfriend and I used to check in here whenever we go to Angeles. They have a big room, a pool and a good restaurant. <snip> Nevertheless, if you'd like to see more and want a peaceful trip near Angeles, I recommend going to Subic. There are many attraction places that you visit there. This includes but not limited to, Safari, Ocean Adventure, Kart Racing, Sky Diving, etc.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I stayed in Phoenix, not least for their nice spicy dishes .. 

I do start to miss spicy dishes after eating bland dishes all over the place .


----------



## MichaelBrinkley (Jan 7, 2014)

One vote for Tune Hotel - Angeles City


----------



## crazyjules (May 15, 2013)

clarkton hotel it has a good restuarant, swimming pool, free shuttle bus to and from fields avenue, rooms start from 1600 peso for a standard. They also have a free pick up service from clark airport.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 22, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Can anyone recommend nice bargain hotels in Angeles City? The wife and I are coming in a couple weeks and haven't been to Angeles since the 80s.
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on what type of hotel you need. If you will stay there for few days Eurotel is ok since it was just newly operated. But if you will stay for too long and need a kitchen there is Affinity Condominium, or Dan's Appartelle down to VFW Hall along fields avenue. But if you need a little comfort Clarkton is the best, they have a nice buffet restaurant there too. No need to take a trip along fields to find a nice food.


----------

